# 6" pvc pipe in canada?



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i have been everywhere around my area looking for 6" pvc for an audiotube and have had no luck. anyone know of any (canadian) stores that carry it?


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Home Hardware, most of their stores carry it,and the ones that don't will order it for you.


----------

